# Hoard of the Dragon Queen - Prologue



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 2, 2014)

(Yes, yes I know... 'you all meet in a tavern'. Cut me some slack, It's been a long while since I've Dungeonmastered anything )

*Dramatis Personae
*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]mips42 = Erevan Meliamne, M Wood Elf Fighter CN[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]dream66 = KerriCreycastle, F Human Druid N[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]epicbob = RobertWeaving, M Human Sorceror LN[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]industrygothica =   Renestrae,F Elf Rogue, N[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]LiShenron = [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]MiriDundragon, F Human Wizard, LG[/FONT][/FONT]
*
Mirtul 3, DR 1373, Early Morning*


You have all spent a not particularly comfortable night in the common room of the Tapped Keg, a somewhat shabby and run down tavern in the tiny hamlet of Shad's Copse. The early morning sun streams in through the dirty windows and you awaken – some with sorer heads than others. During the previous evening you have all introduced yourselves to each other, eaten some dubious meat pies, and shared stories and tall tales.


You and your fellow tavern guests sit down at the only table large enough to accommodate you all, awaiting your breakfast. Soon enough, a surly Dwarf with crumbs and the occasional chunk of meat lodged in his beard comes your way bearing wooden plates of bread and cheese. A few of bowls of thin, gruel-like porridge soon join them. “Enjoy yer breakfast” he grunts before returning to the kitchen.


You hear a girl's voice pleading, “But pa, he hasn't come back yet!”A young brown-haired girl of maybe seventeen or eighteen is behind the bar, tugging at the barkeep's sleeves.


“He said he would come back for me after composing his song! That he would bring me flowers!” she says.


“Listen Marie,” responds the barkeep, brushing his daughter's hands off him and crossing his arms. “I know you're sweet on the lad, but I warned you about his type. He's probably halfway to another village by now, charming some other girl. You'd be best to forget all about him.”


“But...”


“Not another word Marie. Now go and see if Grundiz needs a hand in the kitchens.”


The barkeep turns his back on his daughter, picks up a cloth and begins stacking mugs on the high shelves behind the bar. He takes a battered tankard and holds it up in front of his face, squinting at it, before spitting on the cloth and vigorously 'cleaning' it. His daughter,ignoring her father's instructions, sits at a small table near to yours, looking sullen and dejected. Suddenly, she looks over to your table, and tilts her head slightly, as a smile forms on her lips.


Gingerly,she walks over to you. “Ah... hello. Your weapons, armour... you are adventurers, yes?”


----------



## epicbob (Sep 3, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

As he turns his studious gaze away from his tables mates, he makes a mental note to keep the Elven Warrior in mind.

He then addresses the young girl :

*"Adventurer is a bit romantic. I'm an emissary for a guild of merchants. They are sending me here to acquire assets for future developments."
*
He shifts his girth around to sit more comfortably and scratches his thick beard before continuing:

*"And who might you be?"*


----------



## mips42 (Sep 3, 2014)

_ How did I come to this_, Erevan thought._ I was part of a powerful family, trading in secrets, goods and even lives.
 Ah, I fool no one, least of all myself. Love brought me here. Love and the betrayal of that same family.
 These folk at this table, and only these few, I can believe in._
Looking around the squalid inn, Erevan eyes the Dwarven host. _I'm sure he's given me he worst of his fare after I badgered him about there being anything edible on his menu. Ah well, at least I won't starve._
 Seeing the interaction between the barkeep and the girl almost brings a tear to his eyes, remembering Althea. the touch of her hand, the look in her eyes, the smell of her. _I remember that. The feeling of longing to be with someone special. But she is gone, forever gone._
 Hearing Robert say *"Adventurer is a bit romantic. I'm an emissary for a guild of  merchants. They are sending me here to acquire assets for future  developments." 
*Brings Erevan out of his memories.
 "I would agree that 'Adventurer' might be too strong a term. I would call myself more of a trader or a diplomat even. At worst, we are prepared for trouble, should it find us."
​


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 3, 2014)

_Adventurer..._

Renestrae lets the word hang in the air. Is that what she is? Surely she's had adventures with the forsaken of Silverymoon, running from authorities after a heist of food and necessities. Couldn't the act of secretly leaving behind the comforts of her Elven life in favor of spending time with the less fortunate be considered an adventure in itself? Helping them steal, to cheat, to survive...

And now this message from Leosin Erlanthar. It's been nearly fifty years since she's seen him, or even said his name. Longer than some at this table have even been alive.  Surely there's an adventure waiting at the other end of the summons.

She smiles, and stuffs a hunk of bread into her mouth.  "Speak for yourselves," she says, oblivious to the bread crumbs flying from her mouth.  "I love adventure!"


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 3, 2014)

"Everyone's an adventurer, in a sense...", is the only semi-sensible contribution by Miri to the casual conversation, given her current headache. "_Emissaries, diplomats, traders... sure this is a quite a bunch of important people _" she thinks, "_How can I ever present myself properly: as a runaway? A snitch? An exile?_". Once again tonight she had a nightmare, of which she can now only remember the sound of loud growling and the heat of flames. She woke up suddenly because of it, that it was still before the dawn, and decided to stay awake to prepare her spells. "_Sigh... once again all my efforts are barely worth me to prepare and remember one single spell at a time. But tomorrow no more nightmares for me. This morning I prepared *Sleep*, tonight I am going to cast it on myself and enjoy a real rest!_"


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 4, 2014)

Kerri drops the fork she's been playing with, playing being the more accurate description for stabbing at meat which she then eats with her hands.

*"I am not adventurer, adventurers burn the forest and corrupt the lands"*  she spits on the table *"I am defender of the old ways."*


----------



## mips42 (Sep 4, 2014)

_Poor child, I know her pain even more keenly__ than she._ 'I believe I heard your name as "Marie", correct?
 'You would seem to be worried. What would you ask us?'


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 4, 2014)

"Ah well... it's Lirric. He came to Shad's Copse just under a week ago, and, well, it was love at first sight. Or should I say first song... he's a minstrel, a bard. _Lirric_, do you see? Sounds like_ lyric_." Marie giggles, "I thought that was rather clever of him."


She looks around, making sure her father isn't paying attention, before dropping her voice to a whisper. "We spent the night together... several nights together." She blushes, and a smile plays across her lips. "He said I was special. That I was the one he'd been looking for all this time. His true love! He left late last night for the old standing stones in the woods to the north of here, the ones that the river flows past... he said the full moon and the night sky always inspire him. He was going to write me a love song, and pick wild flowers for me. But he's not come back this morning! I worry something has happened... poor, brave Lirric..."


"Brave he might be, but he's not got much goin' on in the head if he went to the stones" interrupts the Dwarven cook, who has reappeared from the back rooms with plates of food and drinks for the other tables. "A group o' damned Gnolls moved in an' set up camp there over a tenday ago. That woodsman feller, Hernic, almost fell afoul of them while he was out huntin'."


"Gnolls?!" shrieks Marie. "By the Gods! You have to go and save him, please!"


----------



## mips42 (Sep 4, 2014)

'Calm, child, calm. We do not know that he went to this place, only that he said he would. Even if he did go there, there's no way to know if he met with the gnolls. 
 'I must be clear, though, it is possible that this man, whom I presume is your father, is right and this Lirric was playing upon your young heartstrings. It is also possible he may have just been delayed or lost. It is also possible that this Lirric is in more trouble than he can handle.
 'I must say that, whether I know this person or not, I cannot leave his fate to the winds. I feel that we must go after him, to these stones you mention, and then we will find what we will find.'


----------



## epicbob (Sep 5, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

*"Suppose we do accept to go out and look for your lover. What kind of compensation can be expected? Such services do not come freely. Especially considering we have no solid evidence of the minstrel's peril."*

He sits patiently, awaiting Marie's answer.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 6, 2014)

Marie turns to Robert, a frown forming on her face.

"Compensation? Oh, you mean, er... payment..." she frantically begins to empty her pockets, and a few copper coins clatter on the table. Meeting a somewhat unimpressed look from Robert, her eyes widen and she stutters, "I mean, I'm sure I... I would be able to get you some more... please, if you would just... that is..." Tears begin to form in her eyes.

She stops as Grundiz lays a hand on her shoulder, and gently moves her aside.

"Now then lass, don't ye be worryin' about that. Best let me deal with this, aye? Go and check if that table over there needs anything."

Marie nods and leaves your table. The dwarf pulls up a stool and elbows his way into your group, before taking a seat.

"Never could bear to see the girl upset. Must be goin' soft in me old age." he mutters. "Now then, I've been around a good long time. I know how this works. Likely we'd be lookin' fer a band of folk such as yourselves to clear out those Gnolls soon enough anyway. I reckon you'd be doin' us all a favour. And if you happen to find this Lirric fella that Marie's so keen on, then all the better."

There's a loud thud, and a faint clinking sound, as he drops a pouch onto the middle of the table among your plates and mugs.

"Thirty gold crowns, and a couple of fire agate gems. An' there'll be more if you can clear those Gnolls out good an' proper. Although it's good to see that SOME of you at least are just happy to help a poor soul in their hour of need..." he says, glancing at Erevan.


----------



## epicbob (Sep 7, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

[sblock=ooc]Unimpressed? I say my character feels differently.[/sblock]

In response to Grundiz's last statement, Robert replies : *"Personally, I find that unrequited charity only makes people take advantage of you. My father and mother learned this the hard way."*

As he pushes the pile of copper coins back towards Grundiz, he also adds : *"You can tell the girl she can keep her money. She needs it more than I do. Also, if what you say about a bonus for cleaning the Gnolls is true, I'll make sure you get your money's worth. I may not be charitable but I am still a professional."*


----------



## mips42 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Erevan*

GM







*OOC:*


 Erevan would be very interested in checking out the Fire agate gems. Also, I'm not sure how you want to hadle it but Erevan would be slipping into 'Diplomat' mode when dealing with the barkeep, maybe a Persuasion check? If so here's a check roll including skill bonus: 1d20+2=14






 'Now then, ah Grundiz was it? There's no need for that sort of talk. I'm sure that Robert here was just testing your resolve in this matter.
 'If we are to go to these stones, we'll need to know as much as we can about the terrain and surrounding area as well as hear or read all the reports that have come in about the creatures spotted there, however speculative they might be. You never know when a kernel of truth may be found in the slop of a tall tale.'


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 7, 2014)

Renestrae tears off a wedge of bread and secrets it away into a pouch on her belt before standing from the table.  "The boy will have been flayed alive by the time you fools haggling and whispering about details."  She walks over to the girl and gives her a gentle hug.  "We'll find your love, dear. One way or another. You just make sure his heart stays true when we bring him back."

She glances around the inn, taking in the other patrons, and chooses a spot near the center of the room to stand and address them.

"It seems our path is destined to cross with this band of gnolls troubling your town. I'm certain you've all heard stories, and anything you can relay to us now will surely help us in our endeavors.  Quickly now, there isn't much time!"









*OOC:*


Investigation: 1d20+4=10


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 8, 2014)

"Slaughtering gnolls I will do, they are despoilers, they do not respect nature.      I will help you in this fight.    I care not for your mate though."


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 8, 2014)

"_How I like the sound of that... at least this task will help me get rid of this terrible headache."_
Miri quickly finishes up her drink while listening to Renestrae's speech, then joins her up in the middle of the room: "You are right about not wasting anytime. Count me in! Who else is willing to shove those mongrels back into their cave?"


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 9, 2014)

(epicbob - sorry for making assumptions about your character on your behalf - Will treat this as a DM lesson learnt and try not to fall into this trap again. )

"Oh, thank you, thank you!" cries Marie happily. The other patrons glance up briefly from their breakfasts, mildly bemused at this unusual display of enthusiasm from Renestrae. The barkeep, Marie's father, simply rolls his eyes and continues serving drinks. After a brief moment, the guests return to their meals, uninterested.

...with the exception of a small grubby boy of perhaps about eleven or twelve, who tugs at her clothes.

"Hey, hey... 'scuse me miss? You was asking about the Guh-nolls?" he says, struggling with his pronunciation. You notice he has an injury of some sort to one leg - he's hobbling about, using a short stick as a crutch.

----------

Back at the table, Grundiz simply smiles. "Aye, glad yer all on board with the idea." He turns to Erevan before continuing. "Wise to ask about what yer gettin' into first, mind." he says with a nod of approval.

"Seems the Gnolls have set up some sort of camp near the stones. Folk have been hearin' their wailing and cackling at night. Findin' scraps of badly butchered deer and such in the woods. Trees hacked down carelessly. Henric's the only one I know of who has been close to the damned beasts. You'll likely find him in his lodge at the eastern edge of the village. Can't miss it, it's the one with all them fancy wood carvin's out front. He'll be able to tell you more than I can."

He begins to walk back to the kitchen, before calling over his shoulder, "Oh, and breakfast's on the house. You seem like a decent bunch of folk, after all..."

----------

OOC: Erevan - Fire agate gems are fairly common within the Realms, and you've seen your fair share during your... chequered past. But they do appear to be above average specimens, well polished with iridescent colours.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Erevan*

'Henric, east end of town. My thanks, Grundiz. For the information and the... breakfast.'
 Seeing the small boy approach Marie, Erevan will approach quietly so as not to frighten the boy and attempt to hear what he has to say.

GM:[sblock] If at all possible, Erevan would like to make a rough appraisal of the gems and pocket one for his own if the value seems to be more than 5-10GP. I'd guess a Slight of hand would be appropriate: 1d20+3=14
 Also, I'm not sure if you want a stealth for moving quietly up near the boy but, if so, here's one: 1d20+5=17.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 9, 2014)

"Hey there, big guy, " Renestrae says as she kneels down to his level. "I did ask about the gnolls."

She pulls a chunk from the bread in her pouch and takes a small bite for herself before offering the bigger half to the boy.  "Do you know something about them you'd like to tell me"









*OOC:*


 If you tell me this kid's name is Tiny Tim you'll be my favoritest DM ever!


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 9, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> "Seems the Gnolls have set up some sort of camp near the stones. Folk have been hearin' their wailing and cackling at night. Findin' scraps of badly butchered deer and such in the woods. Trees hacked down carelessly.




Kerri is visibly upset and angry at hearing this.  

*"Come along city dwellers, if you intend to do what is needed, let us get on with it.     There are gnolls to be killed."*  With that she stands, throws the remains of her meal, plate and all into the fireplace and walks toward the door.


----------



## epicbob (Sep 10, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

[sblock=ooc]Is the boy's name Wyrt? XD[/sblock]

Robert finishes his meal before getting up and following Kerri.

*"Very well, then, forest dweller! That eastern lodge seems like a good place to start our hunt. The sooner we clear out those Gnolls, the sooner I get a good look at that bonus promised by the Dwarf."*

Before leaving, however, he turns towards the others before saying : *"Although, we should probably wait for the others, as they seem to be seeking some information of their own."*


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 11, 2014)

"Yes miss... er, misses... " says the boy, as he grabs for the bread with his free arm. He looks at Renestrae and  Mirri, and smiles gratefully before tucking in.

In between greedy mouthfuls of food he says, "My name's Tim. Tim Wyrt. I was in the woods two days ago with my friend Eric... we was playing in the stream and tickling for spratfish. Y'know... you reach under a rock, feel for a fish, wiggle your fingers and they go really calm and quiet... you just scoop them up."

He wiggles his fingers to demonstrate, almost losing his grip on the stick and hobbling for a moment. He winces in pain. As you glance down at his leg, you notice the ragged edge of some bandages peeking out from underneath his clothes, and patches of what could be dried blood on his trouser leg.

"I got my leg caught in a trap... it hurt so bad... my friend Eric went  to go and get help. But while I was waiting I heard something coming from up the stream, near the stones... scary sounds. The trap weren't chained down proper, so I dragged myself away and hid under a fallen tree. I saw them... the Guh-nolls. They walked right past me, five of em I think. Was looking for their trap. I kept really quiet, and they went away again."

A few tears form as he finishes off the bread. He wipes his grimy sleeve across his face, drying his eyes. "Then my pa came with a crowbar, and got me out of the trap. Carried me home. Said I had to walk with the stick now 'cause he can't afford no gold for healing at the temple... them Guh-nolls are nasty. Be careful where you walk. I bet they've got more traps out there."

----------

RECAP:

Renestrae, Erevan and Mirri remain in the tavern bar room, speaking or listening to TIm Wyrt
Kerri is making for the door
Robert is about to leave, but waiting for his companions


OOC fo Erevan:
[sblock]Your sleight of hand beats the passive perception of everyone still at the table, so you pocket one of the gems unnoticed. To someone with a passing knowledge of gems they could reach 15-18gp perhaps. Your stealth check is more than good enough to sneak up to the boy unnoticed. You've overheard pretty much the entire conversation.[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hearing the boy's tale, Erevan slinks quietly away again and joins Robert at the door. In a harsh whisper he says to Robert 'We find the gnolls. When we find them, we end them' and then stalks outside.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 11, 2014)

"Well thank you, Tim Wyrt," Renestrae says as she straightens the boy's sleeve. "I'll be on the lookout for traps, I promise you that. You promise me you'll take care of that leg, and I'll bring you a gnoll's tooth when we come back."

Renestrae stands and joins the others at the door. "They've got the area trapped, and patrol in groups of five or more."


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 13, 2014)

"Tell the other to wait for me, please." says Miri to Renestrae leaving, "I want to check this boy's wound is properly bandaged at least."

Miri addresses the boy in the kindest possible way, to make sure to lessen his distress. "Tim, let me take a look at your wounded leg. I have some experience with tending at injuries like this." She then proceeds at inspecting the wound, both for the immediate purpose of seeing if she can in fact do something to at least secure the bandage or lessen his pain, and to perhaps gain some additional insight about the kind of trap that he was a victim of.

If necessary here's a proficient Wisdom(Medicine) check: 1d20+4 → [7,4] = (11)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4642301/


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 14, 2014)

The boy nods and allows you to inspect his leg. He scrunches up his eyes and grimaces as you peel away the dirty bandages and inspect his injury.

There are several vicious puncture wounds around his leg, but nothing too deep. The wounds are ragged and the flesh torn - possibly exacerbated by the lad dragging himself to safety, but even so it's clear that the trap was designed to inflict pain and suffering, as well as immobilizing their victim.

As long as the bandages are changed regularly, and the leg kept clean, Tim should recover form his wounds with nothing worse than a few scars. If you wish you can clean and re-dress his leg with a scrap of clothing or something similar to replace the old bloodied bandages.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 14, 2014)

"This ain't too bad, kid. Just be patient, and your leg will heal in time, and return to normal. But make sure to wash the wound and put on a new bandage every day." 

[I don't think Miri has any healer's kit at the moment, but if she has something clean enough and suitable, like a strip of cloth, she will immediately replace the boy's dirty bandage. After that, she will greet the boy and join the others.]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 15, 2014)

"Yes miss.. thank you miss!" says Tim cheerfully as he hobbles off, a fresh piece of cloth wrapped around his injured leg.


With the group reunited, you head off to find Henric's lodge. After a short walk through the tiny hamlet, you come to the stone bridge that crosses the small, rocky steam that marks the unofficial boundary of Shad's Copse. Off to one side of the road, on the edge of the woods, you can see a cart of some sort stopped outside of a wooden dwelling. A bored looking pony is hitched up to the cart, absentmindedly chewing on the grass, and you can see a figure in the back of the cart, waiting patiently.


As you get closer, you can see the woodsman's lodge. Small but sturdily built from hewn logs, the eaves and corners have been carved into various decorative shapes and patterns.


You overhear fragments of an argument taking place on the other side of the wagon between a male and a female voice.


"...told you you were going too fast over that rocky patch..."
"...would have hoped to be in Greenest by mid-day..."
"...always know best, don't you..."
"...well we won't be going anywhere without getting this wheel fixed..."


As you reach the woodsman's house, you can see more clearly what is going on - the cart has a broken wheel, and two gnomes are arguing animatedly about whose fault it was. Meanwhile, a hunched over human figure with greying hair and a handaxe on his belt is examining the damage. 

Sitting in the cart is an elf of some sort, with untidy blond hair, and wearing a chainmail shirt. A shield is propped up in the cart beside him, and any elves in the group immediately recognise the symbol of  Sehanine Moonbow embossed upon it.


[OOC: Bit of a railroad but I wanted to move things along to get our new player involved ASAP]


OOC for Rolen:
[sblock]You have managed to negotiate transport to Greenest in the form of a cart of trade goods (mostly turnips) with James and Jenna Hoptodd, a Gnome couple who so far have spent most of the journey arguing. Damage to their cart has forced them to stop and seek aid in Shad's Copse before they can go any further. They have found an experienced carpenter/woodsman, Henric, who is currently assessing the damage.[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Erevan*

As Erevan stalks up to the man repairing the cart, he says 'Henric, I presume? Grundiz told us that you were the person to talk to about the possibility of creatures lurking around the standing stones. What can you tell us?'


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 16, 2014)

Rolen Galanodel had done his best to ignore the bickering gnomes during his journey.  His gratitude for the transportation quickly waned as he endured their constant back-and-forth.  Even the damage to the cart wheel only changed the focus of their argument.  In days past he would have sought solace in meditation, but these days that brought little in the way of peace.

Rolen sighed again as he waited for the grey-haired human to finish his examination.  He had hoped to reach Greenest by nightfall, but the chances of that were diminishing rapidly.  In his mind's eye he again relived the dream, the almost prophetic vision he had experienced every 5 nights like clockwork for the last few months.  He didn't need to do any mental calculations to know that the next was due tonight.  He almost cringed in anticipation.

"...creatures lurking about the standing stones.  What can you tell us?"

Rolen's ruminations were suddenly interrupted as he realized that another person - a fellow wood elf, if he wasn't mistaken - had been speaking.  He had been so lost in thought he hadn't even noticed anyone else approaching.  He quickly looked up, his interest piqued at the mention of creatures.  He saw a small band of humans and elves, apparently addressing the human inspecting the cart.  His curiosity warred briefly with irritation at the thought that this might delay his journey even further, but the possibility that someone might be in need of help or healing decided him.  He lightly hopped down from the cart and approached the group.

He stood awkwardly for a moment, unsure how to proceed.  It had been so long since he had dealt with a_nyone _else, much less a fellow elf.  With the gnomes it was easy - they did most of the talking, requiring only minor conversational contributions and occasional grunts from him.  Finally he blurted out, *"Did you say creatures?  What kind of creatures?  Are there any injuries?  Just let me gather my gear."*

Rolen started back to the cart, then stopped and realized he hadn't even introduced himself.  Red faced, he turned back to the others, the manners hammered into him by his mother seemingly ages ago finally asserting themselves.  *"Er...sorry.  I'm Rolen Galanodel.  I'm an initiate of Sehanine Moonbow."*  He flushed again.  *"But you probably already gathered that from my shield."*  He paused uncertainly.  *"Um...I have some healing gifts granted by the goddess.  If...if anyone needs them"*, he finished lamely.

He paused again, then abrubtly turned back to the cart to grab his things.  _Idiot!_


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 16, 2014)

[OOC, I meant to grant Inspiration to Miri for her kindness to Tim; still getting the hang of this new rule!]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 16, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

*"Nice to meet you, Rolen of Moonbow." *Robert scratches his beard. *"Whatever injured I know are past victims of a group of Kobolds we're hunting down."*

*"As for your gift of healing, we'll be glad to use them against the Kobolds. If you're willing, of course. Whoever hired us promised a bonus if we cleared them out entirely, if that helps."*


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 17, 2014)

Renestrae takes in the scene with a certain passivity, though the mention of the town of Greenest does grab her attention. Leosin Erlanthar will be waiting for her, so it may be fortunate to have stumbled upon these travelers.

Her attention is stolen again as Robert mentions the kobolds, and she wonders if he's intentionally misleading the elf, or if maybe it's time for a rest.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 17, 2014)

Rolen turns and looks at the human, a questioning look on his face.  "Kobolds?"  He raises his eyebrows, his interest obviously piqued.  "I've studied dragons and their kin extensively, so I know a bit about them.  Perhaps I _can_ be of help."  He turns back to the wagon and gathers his gear, then moves back towards the others, his earlier embarrassment forgotten and his mind racing as mentally reviews what he knows about the diminutive humanoids.  

[sblock=kobolds?]Yes, I know we're dealing with Gnolls.   I assume epicbob just misremembered, but either way Rolen wouldn't know; and the mention of Kobolds would definitely get his attention, so I'm going with it.  He's in for a bit of a disappointment when he learns it's merely _gnolls_.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 17, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

[sblock=ooc]And you would be right. I got mixed up with the other game I'm also playing. My bad.[/sblock]

As Rolen mentions Dragons, Robert suddenly gets a feeling, like something his wrong.

Suddenly realizing his mistake, he puts his head in his hand in embarrassment. *"**So sorry."* He starts. *"I meant to say Gnolls. We're hunting Gnolls. I must really be out of it."*


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 17, 2014)

A little frown of disappointment crosses Rolen's face at the news.  "Oh, that's too bad...I was looking forward to studying dragonkin firsthand....I seldom get the opp...".  Rolen blushes as he realizes that what he's saying might be inappropriate to the situation, then continues in a almost incoherent rush, "...er...that is to say....gnolls....I'm sure they're quite fascinating....I mean, of course, I will still be glad to help...".  He trails off, looking embarrassed again.

[sblock]Rolen is not very good or practiced at this whole "conversation" thing. He's much happier with his scrolls. Or on the practice field.  Or really, doing almost anything else.   [/sblock]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 19, 2014)

The man stands up with a groan, and rubs his back with his hand - his greying hair and haggard face telling of a lifetime of hard work and exertion. He looks over your group and gives a slight nod of approval.

"Yes, I'm Henric." he says with a deep voice. "And I don't know about any kobolds, but if it's Gnolls you're after, I can help you there. Grundiz said he would be getting a group together to get rid of them." He spits on the floor. "Filthy creatures."

"Nevermind that, what about our cart?" interrupts the female gnome, crossing her arms angrily. "James and I have got turnips to deliver!"

Henric rolls his eyes and kneels to speak to them both, "Look here... Jenna, was it? I'd be happy to mend your cart, but I'll need the right kind of supplies. Why don't one of you two run down to Basso's store on the other side of the village and go get me, say, a pound of 'flat-head long tack' nails. Basso will know what you mean. While you're gone, I can speak to these folk about our Gnoll problem."

"Yes, good idea! Off you go, dear!" says the male gnome, "I'll wait here and keep an eye on the cart".

Jenna narrows her eyes, opens her mouth as if to argue, but then sighs and stomps off, heading into the village. James smiles, and lies back in the seat of the cart, closing his eyes. It's not long before you begin to hear obnoxious snoring noises.

"Thank the gods they've shut up" says Henric under his breath as he stands up again. "Now then - these Gnolls. I was gathering firewood the other day and almost ran into a group of them along the stream. I suspect they have made a camp of some sort near the old standing stones - there's a natural spring there, for water, and plenty of deer about, for food. Last night they were making an awful racket - howling, shrieking... not sure what was going on, but you can bet it wasn't anything good. It's only a matter of time before they get bold enough to start raiding the village."

Beckoning you all to follow him, he begins to lead the way into the woods.

"I'm no warrior - I can take you close to where I saw them, but the rest will be up to you. They aren't the most subtle of creatures - shouldn't be too difficult to find."


----------



## epicbob (Sep 19, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

As he starts following Henric, he says : *"If they're being that obnoxious, then it shouldn't be especially difficult to pick up a trail, right?"*


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 19, 2014)

Renestrae follows as well, paying more attention to the ground than to what's in front of her in hopes of not ending up in one of those horrible child-manglers.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Erevan*

Sidling up close (possibly too close) to Henric, Erevan begins peppering him with whispered questions.
 'How many did you see? Are you positive they're gnolls and not, say, goblins or orcs? What's the terrain like? Is there a way we can approach closely without being readily seen?' Etc.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 19, 2014)

Rolen silently agrees with Henric about the gnomes.  _At least you didn't have to spend days listening to it_, he thinks, glad for the relief.

He watches as Henric strides purposefully away and the others follow, then glances uncertainly at the snoring gnome.  _Should I leave him alone like this?  But I did say I would help with the gnolls.  And surely he's safe enough here by this lodge._  He makes up his mind and quickly hurries after the group, picking up the faint whispered litany of questions posed by Erevan.  _Heh...that elf with all his questions is almost as bad as the gnomes.  No, I take that back.  At least he's not constantly arguing._  He pauses thoughtfully.  _I suppose I really should at least find out their names.  I can't just keep calling him 'that elf'._

He catches up to the trailing member of the group.  "So, what do they call you?"

[sblock]Not sure who is trailing, but whoever it is, that's who I ask.[/sblock]


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 19, 2014)

Brother Dave said:


> He catches up to the trailing member of the group.  "So, what do they call you?"
> 
> [sblock]Not sure who is trailing, but whoever it is, that's who I ask.[/sblock]




Kerri has been following behind at a slight distance avoiding the argueing gnomes and all the social chaos she's not used to.

She looks absolutely shocked that he chooses to talk to her.   *"My mother called me the name Kerri, It is a good name."*

She looks Rolen up and down.   She seems to be thinking him over in her head but then says,*"Does not matter if gnoll or kobold, sword works just the same."*


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 19, 2014)

Rolen is a bit nonplussed by her response.  "Er...yes, I suppose that is so.  About the swords, I mean." 

He pauses.  Unsure where to go with the conversation now that he started it, he latches onto her name.  "Kerri...that...that is a fine name.  Um...I believe it means...um...."  He searches his memory.  "Er...'dark', if I'm not mistaken...in an ancient Elvish language.  Which suits you.  Because....you know....your dark hair...."  He trails off, noticing for the first time the antlers in her hair.  He's curious about them, but not really sure how to ask.  

_Well, that went well,_ he thinks dryly to himself.  _'It means dark'._  He rolls his eyes.  _She probably thinks I'm a gibbering idiot.  At least she doesn't seem any more conversationally gifted than I am.  Don't we make quite a pair, trailing along after these others like a pair of, of, well, something that trails after others, I suppose._  His gaze takes in the group walking ahead, and he sighs.  _I guess I'll learn more about them later._ 

He considers Kerri for a few moments.  _At least this one doesn't tower over me like most humans.  That's something._

He suddenly snaps his fingers.  "Puppies!", he announces out loud, then blushes furiously.

[sblock]Taking liberties here, since the 'ancient' elvish language is technically from LotR.  [/sblock]


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 19, 2014)

Brother Dave said:


> Rolen is a bit nonplussed by her response.  "Er...yes, I suppose that is so.  About the swords, I mean."
> 
> He pauses.  Unsure where to go with the conversation now that he started it, he latches onto her name.  "Kerri...that...that is a fine name.  Um...I believe it means...um...."  He searches his memory.  "Er...'dark', if I'm not mistaken...in an ancient Elvish language.  Which suits you.  Because....you know....your dark hair...."  He trails off, noticing for the first time the antlers in her hair.  He's curious about them, but not really sure how to ask.




Kerri stops paying attention to Rolen distracted taking a wad of her dirty hair between her fingers looking at it, until...



Brother Dave said:


> He suddenly snaps his fingers.  "Puppies!", he announces out loud, then blushes furiously.




she jumps at his outburst and begins to draw her sword before realizing what he said, she releases the sword hilt then looks around before softly asking.   * "Where?"*


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 20, 2014)

Henric leads your group quietly through the woods, following the river upstream. Unaware of Kerri and Rolen's interactions, he responds to Erevan's searching questions.


"Too hairy for orcs or goblins. And there's no mistaking that awful cackle of a laugh they have. There must have been five, maybe six of them. Looked like some sort of hunting party to me - one had a pair of rusty beartraps slung over a shoulder, one was dragging a deer along the ground... still kicking and twitching. Damned beasts didn't even put it out of it's misery."


He slows down slightly and drops into a low crouch, motioning for you all to do the same. Carefully he picks his way amongst the undergrowth, trying to be quiet and stealthy.


"The trees here are fairly dense, and they're not the most observant of creatures. With a bit of care, we should be safe. The stones are in a raised clearing, but if you approach from upriver there are some rocky outcrops you can use for cover. That's your job, though. I won't be getting that close. Careful now, it's just up head where I saw them..."


Henric moves up to take cover behind a dense and thorny bush. With little regard for the barbs, he pushes the vegetation aside slowly and peers ahead.


"Well, would you look at that... seems like someone may have got here before you..." he says in a surprised voice.

OOC for Erevan
[sblock]At the risk of setting a slightly dangerous precedent I think I'll also give retroactive Inspiration for your little maneuver with the gems back at the inn.[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Erevan*

Erevan moves up next to Henric a quietly as possible to attempt to see what he is seeing.

GM:[sblock]
Stealth 1d20+5=20
Perception: Passive 11 and active 1d20+1=8 blech.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 20, 2014)

Henric jumps, slightly startled as Erevan appears silently at his side. He gestures forward with his hand, beckoning him to look. The rest of the group soon catch up and do likewise.

Looking ahead, you can see the bodies of three Gnolls on a patch of grass by the riverside, along with perhaps two smaller corpses that you can't quite make out from here. Blood stains the ground, and there are broken javelins and a crude handaxe lying closeby. It's obvious that a fight has taken place.

"...I think I might have to take my leave of you now." says Henric quietly. "If you follow the river upstream you won't go wrong. Be careful, mind. Looks like there might be more than just Gnolls about..."


----------



## mips42 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Erevan*

Erevan quietly says to henric 'perfectly understandable. Thanks for guiding us. Bahamut be with you and protect you.
'Kerri, take a look. What can you see about the creatures there?' Pointing at the not-gnolls 'I can't see them well enough to tell what they are.
 'Renestrae, maybe you and I should sneak about. See if we can make sure the area is safe.
 'Robert, Mirri, keep your eyes open and be ready to take action, we don't know what we're getting into here. But try not to spell me, alright?
 New guy, Rolen was it? Same goes for you.'


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 20, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Looking ahead, you can see the bodies of three Gnolls on a patch of grass by the riverside, along with perhaps two smaller corpses that you can't quite make out from here. Blood stains the ground, and there are broken javelins and a crude handaxe lying closeby. It's obvious that a fight has taken place.




Miri is a bit hesitant about what's best to do, so she's waiting to see if her comrades decide to investigate the battle's scene, in which case she'll try to examine the terrain for footprints or other interesting details. If the group decides to stay away from the corpses and circumvent the location, she'll simply eye the scene from the distance, in case she can spot something unusual (for example marks on the trees, broken branches, etc.).

A Wisdom(Survival) check for the purposes above: 1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4650627/



mips42 said:


> Erevan quietly says to henric 'perfectly understandable. Thanks for guiding us. Bahamut be with you and protect you.




If Miri can hear this, her attention will be certainly grabbed by the mentioning of the Platinum Dragon. _Bahamut... why does this name sound clearly important to me? I just don't... remember, why all of a sudden do I feel like I have heard it a million times before? And what does this fellow possibly know about it? I must talk to him, soon..._


----------



## epicbob (Sep 21, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

*"Who made you the boss?" *Robert replies to Erevan with a smirk. *"Personally, I'm going to take  a closer look at those strange corpses. If anyone else is curious, they're welcome to join me."* With that, he starts concentrating on himself for a moment. As he seems to struggle, an unstable aura of arcane magic swirls around Robert. After a moment, it finally stabilizes into what appears to be a protective barrier around him.

With a sigh of relief, he says : *"Thank the gods it worked. Well, here goes nothing."* Finally, he draws his quarterstaff before cautiously making his way towards the corpses, with less ability than he would like.

[sblock=ooc]Basically, I cast Mage Armor on myself and try to be stealthy. Mage Armor gives me a base AC of 13 + Dex Mod. For the next 8 hours, I have a total AC of 15.

Also, the magic surge roll is higher than 1 so nothing happens.

By the way, does my accepting to hunt down every gnoll to get a bonus count as inspiration for my character? One of my character's personality traits is that he likes to take risks for a potential pay-off.

I figured that actively hunting down every gnoll in the area would qualify.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stealth roll]Stealth roll: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9
[/sblock]
[sblock=Wild Magic Surge roll]Wild Magic Surge: 1D20 = [3] = 3[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Sep 21, 2014)

As Robert moves into the clearing Erevan mutters 'it was only a suggestion' and moves out into the clearing as well, circling the opposite direction as Robert.


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 21, 2014)

Kerri takes a look without moving forward  *"They look dead."*


She then walks on forward to look at the scene get an idea what happened.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 21, 2014)

When Kerri asks him where the puppies are, Rolen's blush deepens.  He opens his mouth to explain, sputters, waves his hands a bit, then shakes his head and shrugs an apology.  He has no idea how to explain the thought process that led to his outburst.  Luckily Henric chooses that moment to beckon them forward, so he graciously gestures for Kerri to proceed him and sighs with relief at the distraction.

Still embarrassed by his outburst, Rolen follows silently along behind Kerri.  When she moves forward to examine the bodies, he trails along, thinking his medical knowledge might help him determine what happened, or at least what killed the gnolls.  Mindful of Robert's admonition to keep his eyes open and be ready for action, he unslings his bow and makes sure his quiver is positioned for an easy draw.

[sblock=occ]Rolen's intent is to stand guard over Kerri while she inspects the corpses, then take a look at them himself.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rolls (if needed)]
Perception (1d20+5=11)

Medicine (1d20+5=9)

Nature (1d20+6=26) <-- hopefully that one is useful. 
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 21, 2014)

Seeing most of the group approach the gore in the clearing, Renestrae opts instead to stay back with the wizard and survey their surroundings while providing ranged support in case things get messy.  As she draws her bow, however, she suddenly realizes that, while she's fairly proficient with it, she's never taken a shot at anything that didn't later become dinner.  Still, she nocks an arrow and takes a look around.










*OOC:*


Perception: 1d20+6=18


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 21, 2014)

[Robert - Take Inspiration.  Actually, I'm happy for people to be pro-active and ask for this, otherwise I might forget.]

Renestrae and Miri remain within the cover of the trees and brambles, Renestrae with her bow ready, while Miri examines the clearing for clues. Renestrae's elven senses detect nothing more than the occasional birdsong. The rustle of some grass to the left of the clearing draws her interest instantly, but it's only a rabbit hopping out of the scrub.

Miri:
[sblock]You can see that there are marks and muddy prints in the ground leading upriver. It seems as though the Gnolls have been visiting this part of the woods regularly. You see no unusual or out of the ordinary markings on any nearby trees or branches. The secluded nature of the area suggests to you that it may be a regular watering spot for wildlife - perhaps this was one of the areas where the Gnolls were setting traps?[/sblock]

----------

The rest of the group begins to investigate the corpses. The smaller bodies reveal themselves to be Kobolds, and all of the bodies, both Gnoll and Kobold, have vicious wounds all over, their blood staining the ground. Daggers, axes and slings lie near the bodies, the blades coated with still damp blood. Whatever happened here, it was recent. One of the Gnolls was carrying two evil-looking barbed and rusted beartraps, as of yet un-set.

Rolen:
[sblock]You easily determine the Kobolds and Gnolls all died from their wounds; presumably inflicted by the other side's weapons. Something unusual does catch your eye about the Kobolds - although the individual styles vary, they are all wearing necklaces of what look like fangs, or claws, badly carved out of chalk. A quick glance around the immediate area leads you to similar conclusions to Miri - this area seems to be a spot used by the Gnolls regularly to trap wildlife. Obvious Gnoll tracks lead upstream.[/sblock]

As you investigate the scene, Rolen absent-mindedly knocks one of the Gnoll bodies with his foot, almost stumbling over it. An angry hiss followed by a high pitched chittering comes from the corpse as it begins to heave and writhe. Suddenly a huge, vicious looking weasel, covered with gore, emerges from a gaping wound in the Gnoll's belly. It bares its teeth viciously.

Roll for initiative everyone! 

----------

RECAP:

Miri and Renestrae remain within the cover of the vegetation. They heard the weasel's angry warning but can't quite see what is going on from where they are, as the weasel emerged from the opposite side of the corpse (i.e. neither of you have a clear shot at present).
Robert and Erevan are circling the edge of the clearing cautiously, but are close enough to see what's going on, and they both see the weasel emerge from the Gnoll's body.
Rolen and Kerri are in the middle of things, and they are both currently the closest to the weasel, who is baring it's fangs, seemingly ready to attack.


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 21, 2014)

*OOC:*



1d20+2=9  Great, Kerri will go last everyone will have attacked before she says anything, well at least having hurt the animal before cast doesn't change the effects of Animal Friendship spell.  After does.

Casting Animal Friendship:   Wis save DC 13, failed save beast with Int < 4 is charmed 24 hours, any ally dealing damage will break the spell





 


Kerri says, *"Don't hurt her"*

She holds up her mistletoe and chants soothing sounds.


----------



## epicbob (Sep 21, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

[sblock=Initiative roll]1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12
[/sblock][sblock=dream66_]Don't forget your initiative roll, otherwise that weasel might have you for lunch before your spell finishes. [/sblock]
With the sudden appearance of the large weasel, Robert readies himself as fast the average person reasonably could.

*"Gah! Was it sleeping in there or what!?"*


----------



## mips42 (Sep 21, 2014)

Seeing the weasel burst from under the gnoll, Erevan looks around to ensure noting is coming up behind him, then draws his bow and moves to a location where he can get a good stot at it without putting his team in danger.

Init:1d20+3=16


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 21, 2014)

[sblock]Initiative (1d20+2=3)
No, no, I believe Rolen will be going last.  
I will refrain from rolling an attack until after Kerri's turn, since Rolen will hear her request before he can act.[/sblock]
Startled, Rolen nearly drops his bow.  "Kerri, look out!"  He regains his grip on his longbow and aims it at the weasel, preparing to fire - hopefully not too late.  His lip turns up in revulsion.  _Oh, gods, what was it doing in there?  Was it...was it eating the gnoll...from the inside?_


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 22, 2014)

*OOC:*


Initiative: 1d20+3=15  No movement or readying until order is determined.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 23, 2014)

Miri's Initiative check:


1d20+3 → [2,3] = (5)


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4653439/


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 23, 2014)

INITIATIVE ORDER:




Erevan - full HP, inspiration
Renestrae - full HP
Robert - full HP, mage armour, inspiration
Kerri - full HP
Miri - full HP, inspiration
Angry giant weasel - uninjured
Rolen - full HP

I'll say that Kerri shouted out her warning before initiative is rolled, so those acting ahead of her can choose to act upon her wishes (or not...)


----------



## mips42 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Erevan*

Seeing the weasel burst forth from the remains does nothing for keeping the questionable meal settled in his stomach and hearing Kerri admonition to not hurt the weasel seemed counter to their immediate needs. So Erevan quickly pulls his black shirt from his backpack, runs to where the weasel is and attempts to capture it using the shirt as a makeshift sack.

OOC: I'd like to defer inspiration to Kerri for the directive to not hurt the weasel.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 23, 2014)

[OOC: I'll treat this as a grapple check - Erevan, make a STR (Athletics) check to be contested by the weasel's DEX (Acrobatics) check. Unless you want to use your inspiration to get Advantage here, you pass inspiration to Kerri.]


----------



## mips42 (Sep 23, 2014)

Athletics 1d20+0=11


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 24, 2014)

Erevan successfully wrangles the angry beast into his shirt, narrowly avoiding a nasty bite. The weasel shrieks and hisses as it writhes around in the makeshift sack, and it's contained for now - but if not dealt with before long, you worry the creature may be able to tear free of the material with it's claws or teeth.

[OOC: Weasel's DEX (Acrobatics) check = 6]

[Renestrae is up next]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 24, 2014)

*OOC:*


I'll delay until Kerri has a chance to do her thing.


----------



## epicbob (Sep 24, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

Seeing that Erevan is struggling to keep the weasel in check, Robert starts concentrating his magic on it. Unlike the last time, he displays much better discipline and targets his spell at the thrashing weasel.

[sblock=Wild magic surge]Wild magic surge roll: 1D20 = [16] = 16 Nothing special happens[/sblock][sblock=Sleep max HP affected]Sleep max HP affected: 1D8 = [1] = 1
 1D8 = [6] = 6
 1D8 = [6] = 6
 1D8 = [8] = 8
 1D8 = [5] = 5

Total of 26 HP. Any target within that range falls asleep.[/sblock]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 25, 2014)

As Robert finishes his spell, the thrashing and struggling stops. The only noises coming from the weasel are a barely audible but peaceful breathing. It's safe to assume it's now sleeping deeply, at least until the magic expires.

If you are careful with your handling, you should be ok to open up the (now rather torn) shirt and examine or release the weasel without it waking prematurely.

Kerri:
[sblock]From the weasel's reaction you think it was hostile because it's meal was interrupted. If it were to awake without anyone else near it, or if it was released somewhere else (not near the bodies), you don't think it would go out of it's way to attack again.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 25, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

[sblock=ooc]The magical effect lasts for 60 seconds[/sblock]

With an urgent look in his eyes, Robert says : *"Whatever you decide, decide quickly. I have never gotten this spell to last more than a moment so the creature could awaken at any time."*


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 27, 2014)

[OOC: Kerri is up next, I assumed you might want to revise your original action (Animal Friendship spell) as the weasel is now asleep?]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 28, 2014)

*OOC:*


How long do we give  [MENTION=13744]dream66_[/MENTION]  to post Kerri's turn before we move on?  Not trying to be a jerk or anything, I'm just ready to play.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 28, 2014)

We could easily drop out of initiative sequence and go back to free form posting as the combat is over (for the next minute at least)? I didn't know if Kerri had something specific in mind for the weasel though.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 28, 2014)

Renestrae draws a dagger and approaches Robert and the Weasel (wouldn't the barmaid's minstrel love that title for one of his tales?).  "Save your rations, we'll eat well tonight."


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 29, 2014)

*OOC:*


Ouch I'm sorry sorry long weekend







*"No! You do not wish to eat weasel, it will not be sasifying to you.   Take her, release her in the bushes, and I will catch you a hare if you are hungry."
*


Kerri then goes to examine the gnolls.









*OOC:*


Perception 1d20+3=18


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 29, 2014)

Rolen looks from Kerri, to Renestrae with her dagger, to Erevan holding the limp form of the weasel.  He hesitates for a moment, then rolls his eyes.  "Fine."  He grabs the 'sack' with the weasel from Erevan and runs about 30 yards into the woods with it, holding it out from his body to avoid getting covered in gore.  He unceremoniously rolls the weasel out of the shirt, makes sure it's not moving, then runs back to the group.  "There, it's done."


----------



## mips42 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Erevan*

'I'd appreciate it if you'd return my tunic.' With that, Erevan will move cautiously into the clearing and begin inspecting the bodies to see if he can determine what caused the wounds and how long ago it may have happened.
 'Once we're done here, we should follow the trail. We may be able to find who or what did this. There may, also, be more of them elsewhere.'


----------



## epicbob (Sep 29, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

After the weasel has been disposed of, Robert moves close to the dead gnolls, carefully poking at them with a dagger. *"I wonder if there's anything beyond the obvious weapon wounds..."*[sblock=Investigation check]Investigation check: 1D20+1 = [16]+1 = 17
[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 29, 2014)

*Miri*

Miri joins the others in the clearings but observes the handling of the weasel from a couple of meters of safe distance... she's used to handling more domesticated types of animals, but not so much creatures of the wilderness. Seeing that the comrades are taking care of the matter with ease, she continues her investigations of the battle scene.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 29, 2014)

Rolen takes the limp body of the sleeping weasel and lays it down gently, a short distance away. As you roll the creature out of the torn shirt you notice it has a brand of some sort on it's hind quarters - the Draconic letter 'C'. You also notice that the creature has a small bracelet around one limb, with tiny chalk beads - not dissimilar to the necklaces you noticed on the kobold corpses. This weasel was perhaps a pet or familiar of some kind.

As the beast begins to stir and awaken, you rejoin the group.

----------

Between you all, you make a thorough examination of the area. It definitely appears that a fight between the Gnolls and Kobolds took place recently, perhaps as recently as a day ago - you recall Henric's mention of shrieks and noises during the night.

All of the combatants have succumbed to injuries from each other's weapons - the Kobolds seem to have favoured daggers and slings, the Gnolls axes and javelins. The Gnolls were equipped with beartraps, and the area shows signs of animal activity. Possibly the two groups came to conflict while the Gnolls were setting traps in the area, or retrieving animals previously trapped.

This is borne out by the tracks in the area - several muddy footprints from both Gnoll and Kobold indicating a chaotic melee. It would be unusual for Kobolds to have attacked and slain a group of Gnolls, unless they  decisively outnumbered their foe. It's likely that there was a larger group of Kobolds here when the fight broke out.

The Gnolls appear fairly unremarkable, clad in haphazard scraps of chain and leather armour. You find a handful of very dirty copper and silver pieces (19 copper, 5 silver) and some unpleasant looking dried meat amongst their possessions. 

All of the kobolds are wearing shoddy clothes and crude necklaces - although the individual styles vary, they all feature sharp triangular chunks of chalk, or some similar white rock; resembling fangs, or claws perhaps. None of them appear to have any valuables or trinkets.

A trail, well used by the Gnolls, leads up river.


----------



## epicbob (Sep 29, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

*"Dirty coins and food...not much of a reward."* After evaluating the loot for a moment, Robert concentrates his magic.

After a moment, the dirt crumble off of the coins, revealing the shiny silver and copper underneath.

*"I'll be taking my share, if no one minds."* He wastes no time grabbing a silver coin and four copper coins.[sblock=ooc]That was the Prestidigitation cantrip[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 30, 2014)

*Miri*

"Kobolds versus gnolls... I'm almost glad they beat each other to death. Have you noticed the weird necklaces on the kobolds? I wonder if they mean something. Miri takes one of the triangular chalk necklaces off a kobold corpse and examines it. If nothing strange happens, she'll take a couple more.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 30, 2014)

Nothing untoward happens as you pick up a few of the necklaces. They are practically worthless, being little more than some rocks on a string, but they do seem to have had some significance to the kobolds.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Erevan*

_This does not seem right, somehow._ "I hate to say it, but I'm skeptical of the obvious clues. Kobolds normally wouldn't attack gnolls, much less defeat them, unless they outnumbered them by three-to-one or more. Either there were a LOT more kobolds here or something else helped them.
 'Even if that weren't the case, though, I'd still be in favor of checking out where the trail goes, even if it's just to make sure that we're not leaving behind a larger threat than the one we came to deal with.'


----------



## epicbob (Oct 1, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

*"A larger threat, huh? I don't see why not. Who knows, the village might be even more grateful...assuming you understand what I'm saying?"* Robert says, with a bit of humor in his voice.

*"If they're not, the kobolds should at least have a prize more interesting than this palmful of coins..."* He shakes the coins in his hand as he says this, before putting them away in his coin pouch.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 1, 2014)

Renestrae rolls her eyes and silently begins down the trail.


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 1, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> "Kobolds versus gnolls... I'm almost glad they beat each other to death. Have you noticed the weird necklaces on the kobolds? I wonder if they mean something. Miri takes one of the triangular chalk necklaces off a kobold corpse and examines it. If nothing strange happens, she'll take a couple more.




Rolen uses two fingers to hand Erevan his fouled tunic, holding it well away from his body, then looks at the necklaces.  "Y-yes, they are quite odd.  That weasel had something like it around one of its legs, as well as a brand - a letter 'C' in draconic script.  I believe it must have been a pet or mascot of sorts to the kobolds."

Rolen will also take one of the necklaces as a curiosity (assuming any are still available).  He is a bit uncomfortable with the idea of taking a share of the coins, as he is still unsure of his status in the group and doesn't really understand adventuring party dynamics yet.  However, he _will_ take his share if offered, with a quick prayer of thanks to Sehanine Moonbow for the provenance.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 4, 2014)

"Yes, Robert, they may." Erevan takes the damaged shirt from Rolen, frowning, stuffs it into his pack and hurries to catch up to Robert and Renestrae.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 5, 2014)

[OOC: Can I assume everyone is following the trail upriver?]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 5, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I'm good to go[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 5, 2014)

[OOC: Yes for me]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm ready to go.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 6, 2014)

ooc: Seems a safe presumption.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 6, 2014)

*Mirtul 3, DR 1373, Mid Morning*

You all follow the trail upriver. There are obvious gnoll tracks and signs of something being dragged - perhaps one of the animals the beasts caught in their traps. The trees get thicker and denser as you travel deeper into the woods. The river begins to narrow, and gets shallower and rockier - you might be nearing the river's source.

After perhaps a half hour, the path slopes upwards, and you see up ahead a large hill or mound of some sort. You can just make out the tops of what look like three large standing stones on the summit.

It would be safe to assume that Henric's directions have led you to the area that the gnolls are supposedly camped at.

The river runs down the hill, and there are a few rocky outcrops that may allow one or two of you to make a stealthy approach. The trail runs around to the right side of the mound and provides little cover, and this seems to have been the route used by the gnolls.

Other than the quiet trickle of the river and the occasional birdsong, there is no sound whatsoever coming from the hill or the stones.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 6, 2014)

Erevan will do his best to make his way to one of the rocky spots while being quiet and unseen so as to have a good look at the camp.

OOC: go ahead with stealth rolls as needed. 1d20+5. thx.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 7, 2014)

Renestrae follows the other elf, matching his steps on the rocky outcroppings.

OOC: Stealth +5, Perception +6. And, in case a hasty dismount is needed, Acrobatics +5


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 7, 2014)

Rolen sees the other elves moving forward stealthily, so he hunkers down to wait for some sort of signal to proceed.  Despite being an elf himself, he knows that stealth is not really in his bailiwick.  Best to leave that to the experts.  "Sehanine protect them." he murmurs quietly to himself, forming his fingers into the shape of a crescent.

While he waits he pulls out his bow and checks the bowstring, then adjusts the quiver on his back for ready access.  If there are still gnolls in the area, he wants to be prepared.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 7, 2014)

[OOC: Erevan stealth = 22, Renestrae stealth = 13 / Erevan perception = 16, Renestrae perception = 9]

Erevan and Renestrae quickly and quietly clamber up between the rocks - their movement is muffled by the sounds of the river and they remain out of sight. You reach the top of the mound and cautiously take a closer look.

You can see that the top of the hill is home to a group of three large standing stones, arranged in a roughly triangular formation. There is a large outcrop of rocky ground at the base of the nearest stone, and there appears to be some sort of natural spring, as water is bubbling up vigorously from underneath the rocks - presumably this is the source of the river. The stones themselves show signs of some worn runic script, but they have all been crudely defaced with dark red paint (blood?) - crude pictograms of gnolls and letters in a language you don't recognise.

There is indeed a gnoll campsite here - or rather, there was. The corpses of perhaps a dozen or so gnolls lie scattered amongst the embers of a large campfire, upturned logs, and smashed barrels and crates. Much like before, there are a few kobold corpses as well, and discarded axes, daggers, and javelins litter the ground.

An overhanging tree branch near the edge of the camp supports a crude and rusty iron cage, which has been suspended from the branch by a chain. The corpse of an animal of some kind is within, and it sways gently in the breeze.

Two things catch Everan's attention - there seems to be a body in the midst of the camp, neither gnoll nor kobold, who appears to be clad in leather armour of some kind. The other thing that he notices is that is appears there was at one point two cages suspended form the tree - one of the other branches has a length of chain, and the final link is broken.

Neither of you see or hear any signs of life from the campsite.


----------



## epicbob (Oct 7, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

Not wanting to be caught by his lonesome, he decides to stay with Rolen. *"It seems like it will only be you and me, for now."*


----------



## mips42 (Oct 9, 2014)

Erevan will move back to where the group is gathered.
 'The Gnolls are, were, camped here but, much like the site downstream, all of them appear to be dead. There are also several Kobolds that appear to be dead, as well as what looks like a pet cage hanging from a tree and a chain likely for another cage. There was also another body in the midst of the others that I could not get a good look at.
 'To deal with a force of Gnolls and Kobolds like this, normally I would think of possibly a owlbear, but an owlbear wouldn't have left all this potential food behind. Whatever did this,  something big is in this area and I think the town and its' people might be in real trouble if whatever it is finds them.
 'We can either tell the town now or try to locate whatever killed these creatures to gather more information. I would vote for the second but, to be honest, whatever killed these monsters would likely have little trouble with us, as well.'


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 9, 2014)

mips42 said:


> 'We can either tell the town now or try to locate whatever killed these creatures to gather more information. I would vote for the second but, to be honest, whatever killed these monsters would likely have little trouble with us, as well.'




"So you're saying this group of gnolls and kobolds did not kill each other, but something else killed them all? That's weird tho, at least I can't imagine gnolls and kobolds team up together easily, not even against a common bigger foe... What if whatever monster is allied to one of the two sides instead? Did they look like they died of each other's weapons wounds, or did they all die of something else?"


----------



## epicbob (Oct 9, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

While he would like to end this, he looks resigned as he says :
*"Personally, I think we should regroup in town and make a new plan there. The further we go, the more questions add up and we have yet to answer any of them."*


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 9, 2014)

Renestrae looks back up the path to the scene of carnage. "I think we need to take a closer look first, maybe find out what that extra body is, or what's going on with the cages. Besides, I promised that boy a gnoll's tooth." She doesn't really wait for any of them to respond before she turns back toward the gnoll camp.


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 9, 2014)

Rolen considers for a moment.  "I-I think I would like to take a closer look at the gnoll encampment as well.  Perhaps if I examine the bodies I can get a better idea of who or what killed them.  I would also like to examine this other body that you found."  He hesitates, then strides towards the ruined campsite to examine the bodies.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 9, 2014)

Miri is going to follow Renestrae and Rolen this time to the scene of the battle, as she wants to take a look at the wounds of the various corpses to answer her own question...

[In case it's needed, here's a Wisdom(Medicine) check for taking a look at the wounds, although Miri will try to avoid directly touching the bodies]

1d20+4 → [2,4] = (6)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4674535/


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 10, 2014)

[sblock=rolls]I'm not sure what rolls you need to examine the bodies, the animal, and the 'different' body in the camp to see if we can figure out what happened.  I won't be online much until tomorrow afternoon, so if you need to make any rolls for Rolen feel free.  He has +6 in Arcana & Nature; +5 in Medicine, Perception, & Insight; and +4 in Religion & History.  

Rolen is not thrilled about the idea of getting dirt and gore all over his clothes, but he has no qualms about touching or moving dead bodies while investigating them.  After the weasel incident, however, he will make sure and poke any bodies several times with a long stick before getting too close to them.[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Oct 10, 2014)

Erevan will cautiously follow into the gnoll encampment, keeping his eyes out for anything that might give a idea of who or what killed all these creatures.


----------



## epicbob (Oct 11, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

*"Hopefully we can actually answer some questions in that camp..."*

Robert follows the rest of the group, wondering what awaits them besides corpses.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 11, 2014)

Miri and Rolen take a closer look at the bodies, with Robert following. Thinking back to what Erevan said about an owlbear, Miri begins to wonder if perhaps it was some sort of animal attack that slew the gnolls and kobolds. Rolen points out that the wounds appear more like weapon injuries - they are fairly clean cuts and don't look like claw or tooth marks. The kobolds display mostly deep gashes and cuts which would match the axes of the gnolls - and likewise, the gnolls appear to have multiple stabbing wounds which likely would have come from the kobold's daggers.


Rolen spots that the kobolds are again all wearing necklaces adorned with claws or fangs carved out of chalk or pale sandstone.


The one body that is neither gnoll or kobold turns out to be a female half-elf, clad in leather armour, and laying face up amongst the dead. She too appears to have succumbed to the axes of the gnolls - a deep and bloody head wound was likely the killer blow. The armour appears unusually styled - it's been adorned with what looks like some sort of scale motif cut directly into the leather, and around the shoulders there are decorative folds of leather that suggest wings of some kind. THe wound to her head has broken what was originally a headband or torc of some kind, a thin metal band with a row of large blue scales at the front.


Rolen
[sblock]You immediately recognise the scales as being that from a blue dragon, an adult judging by their size.[/sblock]


Robert
[sblock]Even with a cursory glance at the half-elf's corpse, you recognise immediately the stylised draconic decorations of the Cult of the Dragon splinter group that drove you out and slew your kin; and you know that the cult has been known to make use of kobolds as slaves or disposable warriors.[/sblock]


----------


Erevan and Renestrae meanwhile take a look at the surrounding area along with Kerri. It's hard to tell beneath the symbols daubed over the top, but Kerri thinks she recognises some Druidic text carved into the rock where the wellspring is.


Renestrae notices signs of looting - a crude wooden chest, open and upturned behind some barrels. A few coins lie scattered on the ground beneath. However, there are weapons and food supplies still scattered about. Whoever raided the camp was only interested in coin, it seems. 


Moving closer to where the cage is suspended, Erevan notices at the bottom of the mound, partially hidden in some dense bush, is the second cage - it must have broken loose and rolled down the slope at some point. It's hard to tell from here, but there is definitely someone within - and they're not moving.


----------


As you investigate, there's a rustling sound from the nearby trees, and three gnolls stagger out of the woods onto the trail - they look to be badly injured. One limps as he walks, another is wheezing heavily, and the third has one eye swollen shut. They are all bleeding from wounds in various places.


The one-eyed gnoll lets out a loud screeching noise as he spots the state of the camp and the group of adventurers picking through the remains. He speaks in broken common, "You... in night... you kill Hagnark's tribe! Now... Hagnark kill you!"


Roll for initiative everyone!


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 11, 2014)

Initiative: 1d20+3=16


----------



## epicbob (Oct 12, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

*"Those clothes...so they finally appear!"*

Distracted by the half-elf's corpse, Robert reacts a split-second late to the gnoll's sudden appearance.

[sblock=Initiative roll]Initiative: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 12, 2014)

_Dragon scales!  I wonder if this has anything to do with my night terrors?  _


epicbob said:


> *"Those clothes...so they finally appear!"*



Rolen looks at Robert strangely.  "Wait...you were...expecting someone with blue dragon scales?"  He turns to him, intending to question him further when he sees the gnolls stagger out onto the trail.  He stares for a moment, shocked, then grabs his bow.  "Look out!"

[sblock=Initiative roll]Initiative (1d20+2=12)[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Oct 12, 2014)

Erevan looks at the body in the cage when he hears '"You... in night... you kill Hagnark's tribe! Now... Hagnark kill you!"' 'Stars and stones!' he looks up to see the three gnolls.

1d20+3=22


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 13, 2014)

Miri's Initiative roll:

1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4679176/


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 13, 2014)

INITIATIVE ORDER




Erevan - full HP, inspiration
Three gnolls - injured
Miri - full HP, inspiration
Renestrae - full HP
Rolen - full HP
Robert - full HP, mage armour, inspiration
Kerri - full HP

I rolled initiative for Kerri as dream66 has previous said they don't mind me rolling for them and I notice that they haven't posted in a little while... but Kerri has (luckily) come last in the initiative order so we can get the encounter underway.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Erevan, Elven fighter*

Erevan, seeing the Gnolls, will move so that he is about thirty feet away, with a clear path to at least one of them, then fire of an arrow at the gnoll that seems the most badly wounded. Once the arrow is away, he attempts to put as much foliage as possible between himself and the gnoll.

ooc: 1d20+5=22 to hit, 1d8+3=5 damage if it hits.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 13, 2014)

From Erevan's position on the top of the hill he has an easy shot. He notices that one of the gnolls is hanging back from the other two, wheezing badly and holding his side with a bloodied arm. His arrow flies true, striking the gnoll in the chest - and the beast shrieks and staggers back, almost dropping to one knee. It won't take much to finish this one.

His shot made, Erevan moves swiftly down the side of the mound and takes cover within the trees and bushes - just in time, as a javelin thrown by the wounded gnoll buries itself in the tree trunk he has sought shelter behind.

The other two gnolls meanwhile charge up the hill in a wild rage. Caught off-guard by the one with the bloodied eye, Miri tries to duck out of the way but is caught by a vicious slash from the gnoll's handaxe across her shoulder.

[Miri takes 5 damage]

The final gnoll of the three runs awkwardly towards Robert, axe raised for an overhead swing. At the last moment, his injured leg gives way and he stumbles forward, his momentum lost, and Robert easily sidesteps the attack. 

[Miri is up next]


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 14, 2014)

Miri screams in agony as the handaxe cuts through her flesh, then instinctively reacts by casting a _Sleep_ spell on the gnoll. She probably doesn't have time for carefully planning the spell point of origin, but if another gnoll is within range (the spell affects creatures within 20ft) then she'll try to catch the other one as well.

_Sleep_ roll for total number of HP worth of creatures affected:

5d8 → [8,7,3,5,3] = (26)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4680771/

After casting the spell, if and only if the gnoll is affected and falls asleep, Miri will take her move action to get away from melee, behind some cover if there is any, or behind an ally. If the gnoll is unaffected, she won't risk provoking an OA by moving.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 14, 2014)

The gnoll facing Miri snarls at her as she weaves her spell, before his eyes roll back in his head and he slumps to the ground, asleep. 

Out of the corner of her eye Miri also spots the gnoll that Erevan had previously wounded go down as well - leaving just the one remaining gnoll, who sways briefly before shaking his head, resisting the spell's effects.

Her magic spent, Miri retreats from the remaining gnoll and takes cover behind some nearby barrels, staying close to Rolen and Renestrae.

[Renestrae is next]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 14, 2014)

Renestrae draws her bow and aims, realizing again that she's never been in a real fight. With a hand perhaps sturdier than one would think, she lets the arrow fly.









*OOC:*


17 to hit for 5 damage, +5 more for the sneak attack, if applicable.
1d20+5=17, 1d6+3=5
Also, if I read it correctly, this is the same gnoll whose attack Robert sidestepped. If Robert is still adjacent to the gnoll, Renestrae would get a sneak attack roll. Here it is just in case:
1d6=5


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 15, 2014)

Rolen quickly moves over to Miri and examines her wound.  "Oh, dear.  That looks bad.  Here, let me help you."  He puts down his bow grasps the amulet hanging from his neck with one hand, placing the other on Miri's wound, and intones a prayer to Sehanine Moonbow.  His hand glows as new vitality rushes into Miri and the wound knits itself closed.

[sblock=Cure Wounds]Miri is healed for 6 hp.
Cure Wounds (1d8+3=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 15, 2014)

"Thank you Rolen, that really helped... I owe you one!" Miri takes a deep breath and tries to recover also psychologically from the attack. It had been a long while since she's been in a battle, and she almost forgot how horrible it can be.


----------



## epicbob (Oct 15, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

Shooting the adjacent gnoll his deadliest glare, he boldly declares : *"I suggest you do the *smart* and stop fighting! You do *not* want me to fight back!**"*

[sblock=Intimidation roll]Intimidation roll vs adjacent gnoll: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19[/sblock]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 15, 2014)

[epicbob - two of the gnolls are alseep but the one next to you resisted the sleep spell, before taking 10 damage from Renestrae... and he's still engaged with you in melee. Do you still want to go and tie up the sleeping gnoll? A cheeky cantrip could probably drop the final gnoll.]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 15, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, I thought they all died. I'll change my post appropriately[/sblock]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 15, 2014)

Recovering from his stumble, the gnoll raises itself up to his full height, and bares a mouth full of sharp, yellowed teeth as he snarls at Robert. As the beast advances on him, a well placed arrow from Renestrae finds it's mark in between the creature's ribs, and the gnoll staggers violently to one side.

Looking up at Robert, the beast pauses for a moment, before letting his his axe fall to the ground and dropping down on his knees, his head bowed in defeat as he struggles for breath.

[OOC: combat over, we can drop out of initiative sequence... as long as you deal with the other two gnolls before they wake up...]

----------

RECAP:
One severely injured gnoll put to sleep at the foot of the mound
One injured gnoll (that wounded Miri) asleep on the top of the hill
One severely injured gnoll that has apparently surrendered, also on top of the hill
Erevan is taking cover in the trees, all other players are on top of the hill


----------



## epicbob (Oct 15, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

After the gnoll surrenders, Robert says : *"I'll look over this one, if you want to secure the others."*


----------



## mips42 (Oct 15, 2014)

Erevan emerges cautiously from the trees, keeping a sharp eye out for any other creatures. "Well, that was exciting." He moves over to restrain the most wounded gnoll and, if possible the less wounded one as well.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 17, 2014)

Renestrae readies another arrow and draws down on the still-awake gnoll, moving up to point-blank range. She says nothing, but gives him her best straight-faced stare as she tries to hide the fact that she's scared as hell.









*OOC:*


Ready an attack action. If the gnoll twitches, she fires at +5, 1d6+3 damage. If the situation gives her advantage, add 1d6 sneak attack to the damage.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 17, 2014)

The gnoll that has surrendered narrows it's eyes and snarls at Renestrae as she readies her bow, but doesn't take any hostile actions.


"Grrrrwl... what you want?" the gnoll asks in betwen rasping breaths, "You kill gnolls in night... you and scaled ones... but now you not kill?"


Meanwhile, Erevan, with some assistance from the other members of the group, binds the two sleeping gnolls. Between the effects of the sleep spell and the extent of their injuries, they put up no resistance, rousing from their slumber a few moments after being tied up. Seeing the predicament they have found themselves in, they growl angrily, but make no attempt to attack or escape.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Erevan*

Finishing up with the Gnolls, Erevan walks over to the one that is awake. 'We did not attack you until you charged us and we know nothing of the Scaled ones you refer to. I must tell you, though, that the townspeople sent us to do so after finding mutilated animals near here.
 'I cannot speak for the others, but I am quite interested in what you have to say about the others who attacked you.'


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 21, 2014)

The gnoll scowls, "You not attack...? Humans, pointy ears, scaled ones - some small with knife, some big with teeth, claws... attack in night, kill gnolls. Take things. Gold, treasures. We escape to woods, see many torches, many lights... more enemies coming."

It's clear the creature has only a basic knowledge of the common tongue and is struggling to give more detailed information. The beast begins to cough up blood as he continues to speak.

"We not even have chance... to eat music-man. We find him in woods... maybe hunt for more human in town as well! More fun than hunt deer! Heeeheheheeehehe!" The gnoll's sudden, hyena-like laughter pierces the air. The other two gnolls join in with a cacophony of shrieks and howls, and all three become increasingly agitated.

Suddenly, the gnoll speaking to Erevan lunges forward awkwardly with it's jaws wide open - reacting swiftly, Renestrae fires at point blank range, and the gnoll falls dead with an arrow through is throat before he could attack. The other two gnolls continue to howl and laugh, and start to struggle against their bonds.


----------



## epicbob (Oct 21, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

Robert observes the gnolls closely, hoping to notice something would cause the sudden burst of would-be insanity.

However, he has a lot of trouble seeing through their chaotic movements.

[sblock=Perception roll]Perception roll for the laughing gnolls: 1D20-1 = [7]-1 = 6[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Oct 22, 2014)

'Thanks Ren, I would have liked to try to learn more but he left you little choice.
 'As far as the attackers go; humans is pretty clear, pointy ears would likely be elves, and scaled ones could be kobolds but I have no idea what what gnolls would consider "big with teeth and claws."
 'Also, this one mentioned a music man which, I presume would mean a bard. I don't think I've seen a bard or his body. Perhaps he escaped in the fight? Every answer seems to lead to more questions. I would definitely say there is more at work here than a simple band of gnolls but, at this point, I've no idea what it might be or where else to look.
 'We should take what we know back to town and tell the magistrate or mayor. They need to know.'


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 23, 2014)

Rolen is shaken by the sudden attack by the gnoll, and it's equally sudden execution.  _Things are certainly...messier...out here in the world.  Will I ever get used to it?_  He steels himself, then takes up his bow and draws a bead on one of the remaining gnolls.  "Don't...don't move."  He looks uncertainly at Erevan, following his lead, then back at the gnoll...


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 25, 2014)

"I made a promise," Renestrae says. She pulls a dagger from her belt and kneels by the dead gnoll's head. She glares menacingly at those left alive before before turning her attention to the task of cutting out the dead gnoll's biggest, nastiest fang.


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 26, 2014)

Rolen turns to watch Renestrae remove the fang and gags a bit, the distraction causing him to relax his pull and lower his aim.  He looks away quickly when the shock of the brutal act sets in, then curses under his breath and turns back again, forcing himself to watch.  _I must get used to sights like this if I am to survive out here long enough to find the source of my...visions.  I must harden myself._  He narrows his eyes and stares for as long as he can, then turns away once again.  Realizing he had allowed the bowstring to go almost slack, he raises it and once again trains it on the thrashing gnolls.  He turns his head slightly to allow himself to see Renestrae out of the corner of his eye while still watching the live gnolls.  "Are..are you finished?  What promise...what...why would you...?"  He stumbles over his words, not sure what he's really trying to ask.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 26, 2014)

epicbob said:


> Robert observes the gnolls closely, hoping to notice something would cause the sudden burst of would-be insanity.
> 
> However, he has a lot of trouble seeing through their chaotic movements.




Fear, anger, hunger, delirium from their severe wounds... maybe just plain bloodlust?

The two remaining Gnolls continue to struggle for a moment, and the more severely injured of them begins to pant heavily before his eyes roll backwards and he collapses, his injuries no doubt finally catching up with him. The one gnoll left alive raises his head and lets out a horrendous wolf-like howl.

It seems that unless the beast is silenced, the howling may continue, and the sound will no doubt carry for a fair distance...

Erevan - the mention of a 'music man' jogs your memory of the body you saw in the cage near the foot of the mound.


----------



## epicbob (Oct 26, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

Letting out an annoyed sigh, Robert hefts his quarterstaff with both hands and swings it into the gnoll's head.

*"Obviously, we won't find any more answers here."*


----------



## mips42 (Oct 26, 2014)

'Agreed. I think we've learned all we can from these creatures. It might be a good idea to search the fallen though, in case there are any clues there. Once that's done, I am in favor of carting the body of the man back to town for proper burial. He should be allowed to be at rest.'


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 26, 2014)

Renestrae opts to go straight to the cage rather than search the dead gnolls first.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 27, 2014)

As the others loot the gnolls, Miri choses to take a closer look at the half-elven maiden's corpse. She is particularly interested in investigating the armor motif and the broken headband, which she will remove and keep. She's trying to guess if these remind her of anything familiar at all [OoC: let me know if you need some checks for this].


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 27, 2014)

"Yes, yes, a burial would be...proper..."  Rolen trails off, looks faint.  "Excuse me...I'll just be a moment."  Hands shaking, he puts the arrow back in his quiver and stumbles over to the nearest tree, slumping down with his back against it.  _So this is what adventuring is like.  I must admit, it is not at all what I expected.  Still, I appear to have survived, and fallen in with good company._  Feeling somewhat better, he looks up and takes stock.  _I suppose I should make myself useful, rather than sitting here like a lump._

Rolen stands back up on steadier legs and makes his way over to where Renestrae is examining the fallen cage.  "Is...there another dead body in that one?  May I help you with it?"  he asks, coming up behind her.  "I think Erevan is right.  We should report our findings to the nearest authorities...which I suppose would be this town he spoke of?"  He frowns, "and see that the victims of these beasts receive the proper rites."


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 27, 2014)

A solid blow to the side of the gnoll's head from Rober't staff knocks him out cold, and he slumps over.


Miri examines the half-elf's corpse, and finds nothing of interest. The obvious draconic stylings on the armour and dragon scales on the headband stir some nagging, forgotten feelings in the back of her mind... but she can't quite make sense if it.


Erevan finds a small grubby cloth bag on the Gnoll that identified itself as Hagnark containing a dozen gold crowns and three silver. There is also a rusty iron keyring on the creature's belt that holds three keys, one smaller than the other two. One of the other creatures has a small bag containing crude iron nails and a lump hammer - presumably this gnoll was responsible for the rough benches and tables in the camp. 


Rolen and Renestrae move to where the cage came loose and tumbled down the slope, which you can now see came to rest in some fairly dense shrub, which seems to have cushioned the impact of the rolling cage somewhat. You can make out the battered and bruised figure of a young, blonde haired man in bright crimson clothes within. A broken flute lies in the bottom of the cage.


You both immediately spot that although the captive is unconscious and badly injured, he's still breathing.


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 27, 2014)

"Oh, dear", Rolen mutters, immediately going to his knees and examining the unconscious man.  _Hurt, and badly...but still alive._  He removes his holy symbol from around his neck and places it on the man's chest, muttering a prayer to Sehanine as he places his hands over it.  His hands glow, the light spreading out and seeping into the man's body.

Cure Wounds on the unconscious man (1d8+3=7)

[sblock]This presumes I can reach his chest through the bars.  If not, I will try to get the cage open until the keys are found, then ask whether any of them open the cage.[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Oct 27, 2014)

'I found some coins and keys.'


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 28, 2014)

"He's alive!" shouts Renestrae. She quickly scurries into the brush to try and open the door.

 [MENTION=80003]Brother Dave[/MENTION]:
[sblock]What would I have to do to convince you to stop using that purple font?   I wouldn't blame you a bit if you told me to get the eff over it, but it is nearly impossible for my old eyes to see, so I thought that maybe it wouldn't hurt to ask.  Thanks! [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 28, 2014)

[sblock=IG]Well, I have been wanting to switch to light yellow...I guess this is my chance!  JK, though it would be fine for all those using the dark background (as I suspect you are). Hehe...really, no worries though - I'll try to find a less offensive (i.e. more readable) font color before I post any more thoughts/speech.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 28, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

As he hears Renestrae's shout, he says : *"Maybe it's that girl's lover."*

Curious, he joins the rest of the group to see who the captive might be.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 29, 2014)

Rolen reaches through the bars of the cage and heals the unconscious human. With a sudden gasp, he opens his eyes as the magic flows through him.

"Aaah! Keep back you hideous beasts... wait. You - you aren't with the kobolds are you? Or... the gnolls? Oh, thank Tymora! Please, you've got to get me out of here!"

He begins to rattle the cage bars in a panic.


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 29, 2014)

Rolen snatches his hands back and steps away from the cage when the human wakes in a panic.  

"C..calm down, please.  There is no need to panic.  The gnolls are dead, and the only kobolds we've seen are dead as well." 

He examines at the cage from a safe distance, trying to locate the locking mechanism. "I think one of my...associates said something about finding some keys? Rolen looks imploringly at Erevan for help. Perhaps one of them will open this cage?" 
[sblock]Is pink any better?[/sblock]


----------



## mips42 (Oct 31, 2014)

Everan rushes over to te cage and produces the keys he found elsewhere. 'hopefully one of these will open this thing. If not, we may have to try to bend the bars or find some other way to get you out.'
 Erevan will try each of the keys to see if one will open the cage.


----------



## epicbob (Oct 31, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

Hearing what Erevan says, Robert replies : *"If your keys don't work, I can try freezing the lock so it becomes brittle...hopefully."*


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 2, 2014)

One of the larger keys fits the cage door and with a little bit of effort the rusted door swings open.

"Oh, thank you, thank you" says the captive as he carefully clambers out. "I'm Lirric. I came here last night hoping to find inspiration... what an idiot! Caught by those gnolls and bundled into this awful cage. I was sure they were going to torture me... or eat me..."

He picks up the broken remnants of his flute from the bottom of the cage, a look of loss on his face.

"Well... this won't be easy to replace. Genuine duskwood flute - family heirloom in fact. *sigh*. At least I still have my wits... and my skin."

Lirric looks around the area, surveying the carnage and destruction.

"So it seems that band of kobolds and their friends did a thorough job. The attack came in the small hours of the morning. They swept through here and struck without warning - had some huge dragon-thing with them, size of a horse. The gnolls were took completely by surprise. Not that I feel any sympathy. My cage came loose when one of the gnolls slammed into it, and I guess I banged my head..."


----------



## mips42 (Nov 2, 2014)

'Wait, a dragon thing? What kind of dragon thing?'


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 3, 2014)

Rolen backs off when Erevan opens the cage and Lirric emerges, then presses forward eagerly at the mention of dragons.

"Dragon thing?  Can you describe it?  What color were it's scales?  Did it have wings?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2014)

"I think it's time to get out of here," Renestrae says. "Walk and talk, if you're able. Let's get you back to your love. Be warned though, her father might not be as forgiving as the gnolls!"


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 3, 2014)

Lirric takes a few faltering steps, stumbling briefly before finding his feet.

"The dragon-beast... it was the size of a horse. Long, serpentine but with four legs. No wings, though. Dark grey... or green scales, I think. There was an elf, I think, driving it forward with a whip. It scattered the gnolls, and the kobolds picked them off in the confusion, Then it slunk away into the trees while the mopped up the surviving gnolls."

Rolen:
[sblock]Sounds like a passable description of a drake of some kind - not a true dragon.[/sblock]

Robert:
[sblock]You've never known the cult to make use of tamed dragon-beasts before. If true, this would be a startling new development - this splinter group has become more powerful than you had expected.[/sblock]

"If we are all done here, I would indeed be eager to return to Shad's Copse, and to Marie. She'll be worried sick! And... eh... I'm sure her father will be pleased to see me too. Perhaps he will wipe my bar tab clean if he hears of the harrowing experience I've been through..."

[Once everyone's happy that we're all done with the gnoll camp, I'll fast forward time a bit, you can have an overnight rest to level up and regain spells, then I'll get everyone on the way to Greenest so we can start the adventure proper.]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2014)

"Yes, let's get back," Renestrae says, fondling the gnoll's tooth.  "I've a promise to keep."


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 3, 2014)

"Hmm..sounds like some kind of drake to me.  That certainly explains some of the marks on the bodies."  He shudders.  "Not as bad as a true dragon, but bad enough in their own way.  Quite vicious, I am given to understand.  Though they are supposedly somewhat trainable, though - I've read that kobolds and other dragonkin often use them like guard dogs.  Or for hunting down prey."

A thought occurs to him, and he looks around in alarm.  "You...you don't suppose they're still around here somewhere, do you?  As much as I would cherish the opportunity to study one in person, I should very much prefer to do so from the other side of some thick metal bars!"  He shoulders his pack and checks his weapons and shield.  "Perhaps you are right...we _should_ be going now.  Yes, I'm quite interested in seeing this town you all have spoken of.  And of course I must check on Mr. and Mrs. Hoptodd..."


----------



## epicbob (Nov 5, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

*"Taming dragons? I didn't expect this. Their ambitions are seemingly reaching beyond the cult itself..."*

Shaking his head, he continues : *"This is not good. I may be walking into something too big for me. I need more information. Perhaps at the village..."*


----------



## mips42 (Nov 5, 2014)

'Not good indeed, Robert. Lets head back, let them know that they don't have to worry about gnolls and see what else we can find out. Information is our best weapon right now.'


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 6, 2014)

You suddenly notice the absence of Kerri, the group's druid. You soin find her by the natural spring, seemingly entranced by the standing stones. Slowly, she reaches down for some water and begins to clean the red gnoll graffiti away, revealing the runes beneath.


"You all go on ahead," she says. "I wish to cleanse this area of the gnoll's influence and restore the proper balance of nature. You are heading to Greenest, yes? I may catch up with you there. If not... it's been good to meet you all." You leave her to her druidic meditations.


----------


You journey back to Shad's Copse, suffering the incessant singing of Lirric as he attempts to compose a heroic ballad about the gnolls and his brave rescuers. Upon returning to the Tapped Keg tavern, he quickly runs inside, and you hear a cry of joy. Entering the bar you see Lirric and Marie in a warm embrace, a few tears forming in her eyes. Her father looks on disapprovingly from the bar.


The two gnomes, James and Jenna, are sitting at a table in the far corner, tucking into a substantial meal. You soon join them, and they explain that they plan to leave for Greenest tomorrow, now that their cart is repaired. They would be more than happy to take your group along as well, and of course would only ask for the meager sum of 10 gold for the favour.


Grundiz the dwarf walks over to your group, and hands over a small purse containing forty gold coins. After hearing your story of the gnolls and their mysterious attackers, he promises to have words with Henric and some of the more able bodied villagers to set up a watch, to warn of any potential attacks on Shad's Copse. He's concerned thaty their tiny settlement won't be able to repel any serious attack, and suggests you might seek help from Greenest if you are headed that way tomorrow.


MILESTONE - Level Up!

[OOC: If people want to level up in the original OOC thread, I can progress the story to Greenest once we're all done. dream66 / Kerri can rejoin if and when they are able. Feel free to post some more roleplay in this thread if you like until we're all ready to go.]


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 6, 2014)

Rolen is intrigued by this cleansing ritual Kerri plans to perform and is tempted to stay and watch.  But his overwhelming need to get to Greenest overrides his curiosity, and he decides to stay with the group.

On the short journey to Shad's Copse, he contemplates his actions and the bonds he is forming with his new comrades.  Especially during the brief altercations.  He had of course participated in combat many times during his training, but this was very different.  Knowing that his life, and that of his allies, could hinge on his actions and his healing skill...that made everything more poignant, and made his connection to and faith in Sehanine Moonbow stronger than ever.  

_I feel...stronger, somehow...more alive.  Closer to the Goddess...closer to understanding Her will...more open to her wisdom and power.  It is enlightening, and yet also somewhat frightening.  I know that as I grow stronger in knowledge and power, the tasks She sets me will grow in magnitude as well.  She is testing me, preparing me....something.  Perhaps it has something to do with the dreams?  I do not know._ <sigh> _I need more information.  Somehow Greenest holds the next key to this puzzle...it must!  I must have faith!  I must keep my eyes, and mind, open; my friends and allies close.  And most of all, I must remember Her teachings._


----------



## epicbob (Nov 7, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

[sblock=ooc]My character sheet is updated in the OOC thread. The link is in my account profile page.[/sblock]

As he recovers from his expenditure of magic, he feels himself becoming both more powerful and more familiar with his powers. Inspiration comes to him on new ways to apply the arcane energies swelling from within him.

He can't help but let a confident smirk form on his lips.

*"Those who wronged me will be in for a surprise. Pet dragon or not."*


----------



## mips42 (Nov 7, 2014)

The trip back to Shads copse disappears in a swirl of questions fed by the few small answers found with the gnolls and the bard they, luckily, found alive.
 Returning to The Tapped Keg, Erevan sits, brooding, at a table, barely tasting the food and drink served him.
 After Grundiz delivers the coin purse, he looks around for Tim.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 7, 2014)

During the journey back and then at The Tapped Keg, Miri can't get the though of a dragon-like creature being commanded with a whip. "_This doesn't sound possible. How would a dragon ever let someone treat her like a mere animal? It can't be true, it must have been some other sort of creature._"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 7, 2014)

Renestrae approaches the bar keep after a short rest off her feet. "The boy, Tim, do you know where I can find him?"


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 7, 2014)

Rolen waits until the group is together and says, "We...we haven't really spoken about your plans...what you were doing....or planning to do....go..."  He sighs with frustration at his own awkwardness.  "I guess what I am saying is that I need to get to Greenest as soon as possible, so I will be taking James and Jenna up on their offer.  I..."  He steels himself, his cheeks darkening with embarrassment as he finishes in a rush.  "I would welcome your company if you are also travelling in that direction."  He pauses, then continues in a more normal voice.  "The Hoptodd's are...really...well, the truth is they are a bit trying...they argue constantly...you have no idea."  He rolls his eyes, "b..but they seem like good people, and they have dealt fairly with me."  He looks at them expectantly, and with some trepidation.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 7, 2014)

"I'm with you," Renestrae says. "After I find the boy. I made a promise, silly as it seems, and I plan on keeping it."


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 7, 2014)

Rolen is curious about this boy Renestrae is looking for and the promise that she apparently made to him, but it seems like asking would be too personal, which makes him uncomfortable, so he just nods with a puzzled look on his face.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 9, 2014)

"Tim... oh, Wirt's kid?, yeah, he's around here somewhere..." says the disinterested bartender.

Renestrae hears an excited voice behind her. "Miss, you're back! Did you find the guh-nolls?" asks Timi, as he hobbles over to you.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 9, 2014)

"Hi Tim!  How's the leg healing?" she says as she musses the boy's hair.  "Remember I told you I'd bring you something?" Renestrae opens her hand and lets the gnoll's tooth fall to the end of the leather cord she's managed to attach it to.  "Yes, we found the gnolls. And they won't be scaring you anymore. Take this, and it'll show everyone you're not scared anymore."


----------



## mips42 (Nov 10, 2014)

Erevan cautiously approaches Tim and kneels so he can see him straight on. 'You did good, Tim Wyrt. I know it's not always easy to do the right thing for the right reason but, because of what you told my friend over there, we we able to find Liric and that might have saved his life. You keep doing the right thing.'
 Then Erevan will hand him a gold crown, 'while we were helping Liric, we found some coins. This is one of them and, as far as I'm concerned, you've earned it.'
 Turning to Rolen, 'There is definitely something afoot and I intend to try and find out what. I'll go with you Rolen.'


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 10, 2014)

Noting the boy's limp and the comments concerning his leg, Rolen kneels down in front of the boy next to Erevan.  "Um...Thank you, Erevan.  You as well, Renestrae.  It...I...it will be good to have friends with me."  He blushes and looks away, embarrassed.  

After a moment, he gathers himself and turns to face Tim.  "So...you are the famous Tim Wyrt?  My name is Rolen.  Um..Galanodel.  That means 'Moonwhisper' in Elvish.  I am...it...It is an honor to meet you."  He points to the boy's leg.  "Um...your leg...how...does it hurt much?  Do you mind if I examine it?  I am a healer - well, really I'm more of a scholar...I study dragons...but my Goddess, Sehanine Moonbow...sometimes She grants me that power...to help others...."  He trails off, then looks him in the eyes.  "I'm...I'm sorry, I'm not very good with people.  Scrolls and books are much easier.  But I may be able to help with the pain in your leg.  May I?"

If Tim allows Rolen to examine his leg and it looks like a spell will help, Rolen will lay his hands on the wound and cast Cure Wounds on Tim (1d8+3=6)


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 12, 2014)

"Wow, thanks miss... and mister" he says gratefully, slipping the tooth necklace over his head and pocketing the coin.

"Nice to meet you Rolen Um Galandonel" he says as the elven scholar kneels in front of him. Magic flows from his hands into the injured leg, and a few of the bar patrons turn around and raise their eyebrows, perhaps not used to seeing such displays of magic in this tiny village. Timi screws up his face and closes his eyes...

"Hey... it don't hurt no more. Thanks!" He throws his stick aside and jumps up and down enthusiastically. "Pa! Pa! This nice elf mended my leg!"

A thin and gaunt looking man walks slowly over. "Hmph. Wonderful. And how much do we now owe you?" he says angrily to Rolen. "You should have said no, boy! We've got no coin for this!"


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 12, 2014)

Rolen recoils backwards, shocked by the man's anger.  "I..I...I'm sorry.  Of course I...I should have asked the boy's parents first.  M..m...my apologies."  He struggles to find the right words.  "The b..boy was very b..brave, and p..performed a s..service to his community by reporting the presence of the gnolls."  This last he inferred from the things Erevan and Renestrae had said, and he glances to them for confirmation before turning his unsteady gaze back to the man.  "I merely asked my Goddess to bless him with Her healing touch.  It s..seemed the l..least I c..co...could...." 

Rolen stops in frustration at his inability to articulate his thoughts.  Just being around this many people, all staring at him, has his mind in a jumble.  He would like nothing better than to run from it all and find a quiet place to meditate.  Not for the first time, and probably not the last, he wishes he could be transported back to his quiet cell in the hermitage and the calming presence of his books.  Knowing that is not an option, he struggles to maintain his composure, seeking inner peace in the teachings of his Goddess.

Finally finding some measure of peace, he straightens and takes a deep breath.  "I...I do not know what Gods or Goddesses you revere in this village, a..and I h..have n..no wish to cause offense.  Sehanine Moonbow is an Elven Goddess, of course, so it is not likely that you worship Her here...not that there is anything wrong with your own faiths...it's just not..."  Realizing he's babbling, he takes a breath and forces himself to stop.  "But...but if you feel the need to render some payment, then this is what I would ask of you.  On the n..next f..full moon, when She is highest in the night sky, look up into Her face and honor Her with your thanks.  And the next time you encounter someone in n..n..need, remember this and give them w..what aid you can."

Unable to handle being around this many people any longer, Rolen turns abruptly and walks quickly towards the woods at the edge of the village, seeking a few moments of solitude.


----------



## epicbob (Nov 12, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

Hearing Tim's father's angry words, he walks up to the small group and says : *"Your child has been quite helpful regarding our group's excursion in the woods. We will consider it sufficient payment for easing your boy's suffering."*

The last few words were followed with a stern look.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 16, 2014)

Timi's father glares back at Robert. "Well... that's very kind of you." he says gruffly, with the tiniest sliver of gratitude in his voice, "Glad the boy's been of some help. Come on now, Timi."



The rest of the evening passes without incident. You settle down to a good night's sleep in some reasonably comfortable rooms. Rolen and Erevan's night is disturbed only by the strange, vivid dreams that have haunted them both of late... flames, acid rain, choking black fumes, and lightning storms.

*Mirtul 4, DR 1373, Morning*



The next morning, after breakfast, you all find yourself crammed into the back of a cart laden with sacks of turnips and other root vegetables, being driven by two loud and talkative gnomes in the direction of Greenest. The weather is good, the road well maintained and free of bumps and potholes, and the sky is clear. If it weren't for the constant arguing of the two gnomes driving the cart it might even be a pleasant ride.

*Mirtul 4, DR 1373, MIdday*


Around midday you stop for lunch - James and Jenna, your gnomish companions, soon have a small fire going and a pot of vegetable stew on the boil (mostly turnips). 

"No rabbit? Partridge? Not even badger?" moans James as he pokes at the simmering vegetables with a ladle.  Jenna simply rolls her eyes.


[OOC: Once everyone has leveled up I'll start Chapter 1 in a new thread. So far I think Rolen and Miri have leveled up (not sure if Miri has rolled her 2nd level hit dice?). We can carry on with some roleplay in this thread to keep the momentum going until everyone's ready for chapter 1.]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 16, 2014)

Renestrae stifles a giggle at the gnome couple's banter. "I'm sure one of us has some hunting skills, if it's meat that you want.  I'll lend my bow."










*OOC:*


I haven't even attempted to level Renestrae yet. Lots of stuff going on this past week (not the least of which is the latest WoW expansion dropping. They should put a warning label on that game!) so it kinda got back-burner'd.  I'll try to get it done soon though.  Thanks for being patient with me.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 16, 2014)

OOC: Erevan has been levelled up and is ready to go.

 The poor night's meditation, constant agitation of their gnomish car drivers and the rough cart ride results in Erevan being in a grumpy mood. As the cart stops and the fire is lit, he makes a effort to set up at the very edge of the campsite. What can these visions mean and how does it all tie into the gnolls that they dealt with earlier. Clearly, there is something going on, but what?


----------



## epicbob (Nov 16, 2014)

*Robert Weaving*

[sblock=ooc]I'm levelled up and good to go.[/sblock]After settling down to rest his legs, Robert responds : *"While it won't make the food more nutritious, I can alter the flavor with my skill. God knows that made my rations go down with less effort."*


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 17, 2014)

Rolen huddles miserably in the cart, trying vainly to find relief from the headache he has been nursing all morning.  By rights he should be enjoying the clear, sunny day and beautiful countryside, but he can't get the images from the night before out of his head.  The forced proximity of so many people crammed into a small space and the constant back-and-forth of the gnomes are not helping.  He eyes Erevan across the cart.  _He looks almost as miserable as I am.  I wonder if he is similarly afflicted, or just hates travelling.  Probably just had too much to drink last night._

When the cart finally stops at midday for a lunch break, Rolen practically vaults from the back and unlimbers his bow.  "I..I think I'll see if I can find any game.  I'll be back within the hour whether I find anything or not."  Picking a direction at random, he heads away from the road.  While he is a decent shot with his bow, he is no hunter, so he doesn't really expect to come back with anything.  He's far more interested in finding someplace quiet to think.  

[sblock]Rolen isn't familiar with the area so doesn't stray too far from the cart.  If he stumbles across some game he will take a shot.  Otherwise he'll head back before an hour has passed and resume his place in the cart for the next leg of the journey, probably in a much better frame of mind.  Let me know if you need any wisdom (survival) or attack rolls, etc.  Or feel free to make them yourself if you want to speed things along.[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 17, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> [OOC: Once everyone has leveled up I'll start Chapter 1 in a new thread. So far I think Rolen and Miri have leveled up (not sure if Miri has rolled her 2nd level hit dice?). We can carry on with some roleplay in this thread to keep the momentum going until everyone's ready for chapter 1.]




[OoC: yes I have, I put the link to the HP roll but I forgot to add them to the character sheet... I'll add them now]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 21, 2014)

Rolen and Renestrae quietly move into the trees, bows drawn, searching for something to add to the pot. They have not got far before they spy a hare disappearing down a well-used burrow at the base of a fallen tree. 

Although they have little in the way of hunting skill, Rolen half-remembers how his wood elven friends set up simple animal snares when they were little, and soon he has a crude trap baited with some herbs and weeds that he hopes will attract the hare.

The two elves hide themselves a short distance away and their efforts are soon rewarded when they hear the snare being sprung - a large hare has been caught by the paw. A few hours patience nets them another hare using the same method.

----------

Robert meanwhile is busy weaving cantrips over the bubbling pot of stew, to the amusement of James and the resentment of Jenna.

"Nothing wrong with my stew... doesn't need magic to make it taste good..." she mutters to herself.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 23, 2014)

OOC: As previously stated, Erevan is levelled up and ready to go. I took average HP.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 28, 2014)

Chapter 1 is here!
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Dragon-Queen-Chapter-1&p=6453035#post6453035

[A few characters still need to level up; but I'm sure there will be a few posts in chapter 1 before we need level 2 character info finalised]


----------

